# January Tank of the Month Poll



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is the pole for January Tank of the Month! Vote for your favorite tank! I'd really like to get started again what we used to do with TOTM, and give comments on the tanks. 
Good Luck!

Tank 1,









Tank 2,









Tank 3,









Tank 4,









Tank 5,









Tank 6,


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tank 1: Wow thats a lot of java fern! I can't get mine to grow that way! It looks very healthy and awesome.
Tank 2: I love your setup. Makes me sooo jealous. The plants look great, and beautiful.
Tank 3: Great setup! I love the driftwood in the middle, it really adds to the natural look. 
Tank 4: Very clean tank. I like how you have the rocks set up, and the dark substrate. Cute frog!
Tank 5: simple, and it looks great! I love the swords, and the driftwood is nice!
Tank 6: Also simple, but it looks very nice and clean. p.s. that betta in the back is so pretty.


----------



## lostfish69 (Jan 7, 2014)

voted for 2, i liked 4 and 6 a lot too.

couldn't see 1


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

i had a hard time deciding between tank 1 and tank 5. i went with 5 because i think it looks like a more complete and aesthetic environment. 
however, if that's a java fern in tank 1, it's one of the nicest pieces i've seen in a home aquarium. props to the owner.

i'm a sucker for those blackwater-looking setups =P


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Pole....As in north pole?  Poll would be correct.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was late! my bad.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol. Just ask a mod to fix the title for ya. That's what i liked about being a mod. Every title error i ever made could easily be fixed with the double click of a mouse. It was wonderful to finally have The Spawn log instead of the Sawn log for my betta breeding lol. I should post some pics of my stiktos fry.


----------

